# Uber 0 point rides



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

It used to be with Uber rides that I would get one point or three points per ride depending on the time of day. Recently I've been getting rides and when I'm done, and the app shows me my pay for the ride, it says I earned zero points. On some rides I get points in on others I don't.

Are they just trying to make it harder to earn Uber pro? Put it beyond my reach and I won't even try.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Zero is the new 1. 
It is worked out in the algorithm to make you more money !
In the end, it all works out (for u/l) and maybe (probably not) you!

For real though, I have not noticed this. Seems completely disrespectful and nonsensical. .
Overall, not surprising.


----------



## NUBER-LE (Jul 21, 2017)

0% cancelation ever since covid 19. I canceled about 15 trips in the last 2 weeks, Uber is auto accepting trips at random pr if I touch my screen it accepts it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

NUBER-LE said:


> 0% cancelation ever since covid 19. I canceled about 15 trips in the last 2 weeks, Uber is auto accepting trips at random pr if I touch my screen it accepts it.


I've described those very things happening with Eats when Uber is having difficulty getting a sucker (driver) to accept a trash order...

Requests that I declined get "accepted" anyway.

Touching the screen anywhere causes the order to be "accepted".


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> It used to be with Uber rides that I would get one point or three points per ride depending on the time of day. Recently I've been getting rides and when I'm done, and the app shows me my pay for the ride, it says I earned zero points. On some rides I get points in on others I don't.
> 
> Are they just trying to make it harder to earn Uber pro? Put it beyond my reach and I won't even try.


I don't recall 100% but I think uber pro stats are protected until july


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

TheSorcerer01 said:


> I don't recall 100% but I think uber pro stats are protected until july


Yeah but it does nothing for his cancellation rate when he has to keep canceling these rides


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> It used to be with Uber rides that I would get one point or three points per ride depending on the time of day. Recently I've been getting rides and when I'm done, and the app shows me my pay for the ride, it says I earned zero points. On some rides I get points in on others I don't.
> 
> Are they just trying to make it harder to earn Uber pro? Put it beyond my reach and I won't even try.


When did you ever know Uber to be good at math? :roflmao:

Somewhere in their mass last employee lay-off they must have inadvertently laid off the guy in charge of the calculator... &#129335;‍♂


----------



## TheSorcerer01 (Apr 24, 2020)

Daisey77 said:


> Yeah but it does nothing for his cancellation rate when he has to keep canceling these rides


true. 


SinTaxERROR said:


> When did you ever know Uber to be good at math? :roflmao:
> 
> Somewhere in their mass last employee lay-off they must have inadvertently laid off the guy in charge of the calculator... &#129335;‍♂


their algorithm is based on eighth grade made I don't like it.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Points dont matter right now. Anyway. Their giving the pro status away. At least, I have it.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Solution:

Stop letting Uber manipulate you over a stupid point system It's amazing how easy it gets when you decline BS rides and Cancel anything deemed unprofitable such as multiple stops or grocery pickups..

Personally rocking a 62% AR, and a 10% Cancellation rate... And I'm so concerned about them that I had to stop typing this post to check the numbers as I never look or care... Ohh Ive got enough points to be Diamond.. just don't care to play their games.


----------

